# Weightlifting Shoes



## NICK_1

I am thinking of purchasing some Adidas weighlifting shoes, i have seen these ones on the following link which seem to be a good buy.

http://www.bournesports.com/adidas-power-perfect-ii-weightlifting-shoe.html

I'd be looking to use them manly for squatting and over head pressing. I find if i wear a boot with a heal for squats, my timberlands for example, theres a lot less stress on my knees and the movement seems to flow better, but tims are a bit heavy for other things so wanted some proper weightlifting shoes.

Does anyone else wear these or similar, any recommendations would be much appreciated.


----------



## hsmann87

a load of mates who do olympic lifts wear these

they are always hypinga bout them. and one of them is a strength and conditioning coach for harlequins rugger team. so he knows his sh1t lol

suppose it depends on foot arch, body structure etc though. try a few on and see what fits best for you

nike do some good ones also...


----------



## NICK_1

Cheers mate, I've been thinking about getting a pair for a while now.

I think most sites will take returns so will try them and if they don't feel right I'll try another pair!


----------



## hsmann87

yeah man

either that or go to a shop. try everything they have on. tell them you will come back tomorrow

then find the cheapest deal you can get on the net

saves all the unnecessary trips down to the post office for returns etc


----------



## SteamRod

try a pair of cat boots with a decent heel first if you have them about. might save you 80 quid


----------



## Simon01

Ive been looking at something like this but im not keen on paying £70+


----------



## Lukeg

to be honest, i put put a 5kg plate under each heel. works a treat for me.


----------



## moby1991

nike hi air force ones work great for me


----------



## NICK_1

SteamRod said:


> try a pair of cat boots with a decent heel first if you have them about. might save you 80 quid


Cheers steamrod, I've trained in my timberlands for squats and find the heal works great although their a bit lose, and my feet slip about a bit, so I'm thinking I might take the plunge and make a purchase!


----------



## MarkFranco

I like converse, have your tried improving flexability in your ankle?


----------



## NICK_1

No mark, I've always had problems with my ankles too, countless injuries from football, what sort can I do for this mate?

Also I tried my timberlands again tonight but as the weights gone up quite a bit since I last wore them it didn't feel right, felt like I was leaning to far forward


----------



## 44carl44

I use wrestling boots adidas extero 11


----------



## 44carl44

There is no heel on them I find them great for leg seshs there so light.


----------



## NICK_1

I did looking at a pair of lonsdale boxing boots actually, still thinking of getting those for deadlift days.

Was just wondering if a heal would help take the pressure of my knees in squatting


----------



## 44carl44

A don't no mate as I always wear flat boots now did wear timbeys but they put me off balance.


----------



## NICK_1

Might stick with the converse and get some boxing boots for deads.


----------



## bayman

Pullum do some reasonable do-win's (chinese weightlifting shoes), had a pair of these myself, quality.

http://www.pullum-sports.co.uk/clothing-and-shoes/shoes/do-win-weightlifting-shoes/prod_534.html


----------



## recc

I would be keen to bodge myself some cheap converse style with a wooden wedge stuck to the bottom, thats just how i roll:whistling:


----------



## MarkFranco

NICK_1 said:


> No mark, I've always had problems with my ankles too, countless injuries from football, what sort can I do for this mate?
> 
> Also I tried my timberlands again tonight but as the weights gone up quite a bit since I last wore them it didn't feel right, felt like I was leaning to far forward


I have no advice as I have never had this problem so have never looked into it, BUT i know there is cures out there.

I watched an Eltiefts video of how to clean, was roughly 10 minutes long and it had a few momvements to improve flexability, i cant find it though.

Good luck

I imagine its just a matter of streching


----------



## SteamRod

recc said:


> I would be keen to bodge myself some cheap converse style with a wooden wedge stuck to the bottom, thats just how i roll:whistling:


I like it!


----------



## a.notherguy

ive seen a few guys in my gym do deads and squats in socks so i went out and spent about 3quid on a pair of asda plimmys.

they do the job for me


----------



## Guest

good pair of Oly shoes can be a great addition IMO.

buzz at strengthshop has started getting them made. Reviews so far are pretty good.

http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clothing/weightlifting-shoes/strength-shop-lions-weightlifting-shoes.html


----------



## NICK_1

mikex101 said:


> good pair of Oly shoes can be a great addition IMO.
> 
> buzz at strengthshop has started getting them made. Reviews so far are pretty good.
> 
> http://www.strengthshop.co.uk/clothing/weightlifting-shoes/strength-shop-lions-weightlifting-shoes.html


Do you think their more suited to an Olympic style squat (narrow stance)? I generally squat quite wide and after trying with my Timberlands on last night, felt like i was leaning to far forward, thought this must have something to do with the heal??


----------



## Guest

NICK_1 said:


> Do you think their more suited to an Olympic style squat (narrow stance)? I generally squat quite wide and after trying with my Timberlands on last night, felt like i was leaning to far forward, thought this must have something to do with the heal??


Not for me. Im not a super wide squatter, but have done it in the past. Wore oly shoes then and again they were very solid and i found they helped. I squat wider than shoulder width now and only squat without my shoes when front squatting.

They can take a few weeks to get used to, like when you change anything. Personally, before forking our £50-£100 id keep an eye on ebay. Picked mine up for £8!


----------



## NICK_1

mikex101 said:


> Not for me. Im not a super wide squatter, but have done it in the past. Wore oly shoes then and again they were very solid and i found they helped. I squat wider than shoulder width now and only squat without my shoes when front squatting.
> 
> They can take a few weeks to get used to, like when you change anything. Personally, before forking our £50-£100 id keep an eye on ebay. Picked mine up for £8!


Cheers mike, it might be like you said, i just need to get used to it.....


----------



## PharmaSay

I use Nike oly shoe's when squating narrow or looking to add more emphasis on working the quads, I wouldn't ever really use them on wider stance squats though. They also make snatches shoulder pressing that bit more comfortable too.

I really rate them and get plenty of use from them which is just as well as they aint cheap !


----------



## NICK_1

PharmaSay said:


> I use Nike oly shoe's when squating narrow or looking to add more emphasis on working the quads, I wouldn't ever really use them on wider stance squats though. They also make snatches shoulder pressing that bit more comfortable too.
> 
> I really rate them and get plenty of use from them which is just as well as they aint cheap !


Cheers mate! I've decided to defo get a pair, think I'm gonna get the adidas power perfect II, look like a pretty good shoe and a good price!

http://www.bournesports.com/adidas-power-perfect-ii-weightlifting-shoe.html


----------



## PharmaSay

They look good to me.

The only thing i would suggest is to try them on if possible as they are all basicly the same just sizing is slightly different, and i wear them slighlty too small so zero movement.


----------



## NICK_1

I read somewhere that these ones should be bought half a size bigger as they come up small, cant find any shop that sells them near me though! May have to order them and try em.


----------



## NICK_1

Ordered, hopefully will get these in time for squat session this week.............

Adidas Power Perfect II Weightlifting Shoe


----------



## siovrhyl

i've heard really great reviews on the strength shop ones an considering buyin some myself


----------



## NICK_1

Took deliver of my adidas power perfect II's yesterday.


----------



## NICK_1

Looking forward to squats tonight, gonna try out my oly shoes so wondering how that's gonna change my squat. Wondering if I just wear them for squats and change for leg press etc or wear them the whole work out???


----------



## adsdj

Will be interested to know how you find them as they look fairly decent.


----------



## NICK_1

i'll let you know.


----------



## Wardy211436114751

Anyone use deadlift slippers? Or whats a good shoe for deadlifts? gotta be close to the ground as possible and have a solid base I guess..


----------



## MarkFranco

On The Rise said:


> Anyone use deadlift slippers? Or whats a good shoe for deadlifts? gotta be close to the ground as possible and have a solid base I guess..


Converse chuck taylors


----------



## NICK_1

ive got a pair of worn out Fred Perry plimsolls which are pretty warn and have a waffer thin sole, does me perfect. Once they are worn out i will probably get some wrestling boot or something similar which have a very thin sole.


----------



## Nickthegreek

Ok well im not a pro or anything but these have done me proud in the gym!

http://www.sportsdirect.com/nike-air-affect-iii-leather-mens-139177?colcode=13917703


----------



## Beasted

I use otomix bodybuilding trainiers searched the net and got mine for £60 ish. Very good boots!


----------



## NICK_1

Beasted said:


> I use otomix bodybuilding trainiers searched the net and got mine for £60 ish. Very good boots!


Where did you pick those up mate?


----------



## NICK_1

Spot on, love em, they are a bit tight but I think they are supposed to be a snug fit and will loosen slightly once warn in. Got a new pb on squat 120kg x 5, not bad since i tore my cruciate last year!


----------



## Beasted

Here ya go buddy.

Only thing is looks like they have upped the prices on these bootys.

http://www.ultimatefitness4u.co.uk/

ive got the white extreme ones. Very good indeed


----------



## NICK_1

Beasted said:


> Here ya go buddy.
> 
> Only thing is looks like they have upped the prices on these bootys.
> 
> http://www.ultimatefitness4u.co.uk/
> 
> ive got the white extreme ones. Very good indeed


Nice one mate, will look at getting some once my plimmy's have fallen apart! Cheers!


----------



## ste08

Im after a pair too mate but i have been worned off these ones, http://www.bournesports.com/adidas-p...ting-shoe.html

A lad in my gym has got them, only had them for a couple of months and there fallin apart already. Im in a dilema myself of which ones to buy!


----------



## NICK_1

Really?? Oh well, I've bought them now, so will have to wait and see, they look really well made though?

He should write to Adidas and complain, my mate did something similar with Nike when his football boots wore out after one session, nike appologised and sent him their most expensive pair for free!


----------



## adsdj

Nick_1, you'll have to report back in a few months and tell us if they still have their outer soles attached!


----------



## NICK_1

I will, although I've not seen any other neg comments about adidas ones though.....


----------



## PharmaSay

The wooded bit on my nikes have split once or twice but bit of wood glue and they're riky tik.

Good god I'm cheep ! :/


----------



## NICK_1

Shoes still going strong, have defo helped my squat form and made it easier on my knees!


----------



## adsdj

Cheers Nick, glad you're getting on well with them. how much did you pay for them?


----------



## Greyphantom

For those who like to squat/lift flat you cannot go wrong with a pair of converse allstars... I followed the advice of Martin Brown and they are fantastic for lifting...


----------



## NICK_1

I wear my converse for deadlifts, nice flat sole, great lifting shoe! if you squat Westside width then these would be a more suitable shoe defo!


----------



## NICK_1

adsdj said:


> Cheers Nick, glad you're getting on well with them. how much did you pay for them?


£85.99 plus about £5 delivery, cheapest I could find for the power-perfects, most place charge £100. I think the link is at the start of this thread. Word of warning though, I wear a size 10, ordered them but they were to tight so had to go with 10.5, they come up quite narrow.

Here's the link just incase!

http://www.bournesports.com/adidas-power-perfect-ii-weightlifting-shoe.html


----------

